# choker



## Flora Salles

Necesito saber qué quiere decir esa palabra. Yo la conozco bien, pero ninguna accepción conocida cabe en el contexto:

"There’s a cover plate up there to access our picking point on the rigging, which is the pins. We have to cut that top plate off that gusset up there so that our chokers can clear everything and get around the pin itself".

¿Uds. tendrían una idea? Muchas gracias.


----------



## ILT

Hi Flora:

It would help if you could tell us what that choker is (or maybe lead us to an image).

Warm regards

ILT


----------



## Flora Salles

I´m terribly sorry, ILT (nice nickname).  I thought it was clear, but obviously it isn´t.  The name is "mega movers", and the people are moving a bridge from one place to another -- so all of it refers to the bridge, which is quite old (130 years of age) and entirely made of iron.  Sorry not no have mentioned this before.  Hope you can help me.  Thanks!


----------



## jalibusa

"Choker" es una de las maneras de enhebrar una eslinga de material sintético, las cuales tienen forma de cinta con un ojal en cada extremo. En la manera "choker" se pasa el cuerpo de la eslinga a través de uno de los ojales, formando un lazo tal como se haría para ahorcar a alguien, de ahí lo de "choker" que quiere decir "estrangulante".


----------



## jalibusa

Faltó decirte que cuando se usa la eslinga se pone el material a mover en el lugar donde iría el pescuezo. Me temo que no tengo idea de cómo se le llama a ese "lazo" en español, de todas maneras te agradecería cuentes cómo se llama el puente ¿y dónde está?


----------



## jalibusa

Tal vez puedas consultar a MINGA, miembro del Foro, que ha estado traduciendo recientemente con referencia a grúas y es posible que tenga un nombre para "choker".


----------



## rholt

I think the choker is "una eslinga" that must fit around the piece that it will lift.


----------



## Peter P

Choker - a chain or cable used to haul logs from the woods.

Y como dice rholt, eslinga  (independientemente del material).
Saludos.


----------



## Minga

¡Gracias, jalibusa amigo mio!
Choke es obstruir, estrangular y tanmbién refiere a eslingas y su uso.
Ejemplo un "choke hitch" es el eslingado de ahorque (o de apriete) que también se llama tirón de estrangulamiento. Ojalá esto te ayude. Saludos.


----------



## Flora Salles

Y... ni siquiera sé cómo agradecer.  Todos fueron muy simpáticos y respondieron pronto.  Voy a usar "eslinga", o tal vez "linga", que hay en portugués.  ¡Muchísimas gracias, Minga, Jalibusa, Peter P y rholt!  Saludos.


----------



## Minga

¡De nada, mucha suerte Flora!


----------



## snowalker

Chokers and slings are not always the same thing.  Slings often have eyes at both ends, they are lifted by hooks and they may not squeeze the loads.  Chokers can be used to pull or lift things that must be held firmly and they squeeze the load.  Logging chokers are made with steel wire rope.   They are made in small shops that have rolls of wire rope, the fittings and the hydraulic press to crimp (squeeze) the fittings onto the cable.  Typically a choker is between four and seven meters long, and 1 to 2 cm in diameter. One end has an eye or some way to fasten the choker to the main (or winch) line, and may be able to slide on the main line.  Each choker has a special fitting that can slide up and down the cable.  The end that goes around something has a plain solid steel lug or ball pressed on at the end.  To choke something you feed the ball end of the cable around it, then you set the ball into the special fitting that can slide up and down the middle section of the cable, this makes a noose that closes, or chokes.  The special fitting is cast steel, the ball lug locks into the side of this fitting similar to the way the ball in a door lock chain is slipped through the hole and slides down into the slot to lock.  I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Flora Salles

It _was_ helpful, thank you very much.  You described exactly what was in the movie I´m subtitling.  Saludos.


----------



## s.ortiz

Hi, I'm using this translation for Choker= Estrobo.
Slings, or "eslingas" in Spanish, are similar, but when you say "estrobo" it means a chain-made sling. Slings can be made of other materials, apart from metal, such as polyester.

Bye!


----------

